# BEST Time to Neuter a "MAINE ****"



## CattiPaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi there!

I've got a 6 month old *Maine ***** thats probably quite near to the time where he'll have to be Neutered. But I have a question... Whens best to neuter a show quality Male Maine **** so as to get the best size and development? I was told that the un-neutered males tend to have larger heads etc.

What would I notice in the difference between the two options?

Cheers

Phil


----------



## GeorgesMom (May 12, 2010)

I was showing George (Maine ****) as a kitten and had planned to try and Grand him in the championship class before moving him over to alter/premier. Right when he hit 8 months (the age when they move from kitten to adult class) the 'testosterone poisoning' kicked in and he developed a major attitude problem. I had him fixed right away. 

What does his breeder say? Ask how his daddy acts as a whole male and how the development in that line runs. This can be passed down. 

Don't wait until the hormones give you trouble, is the best advice I can give.


----------



## GeorgesMom (May 12, 2010)

PS I neutered his brother at 3-4 months and Wimmys head was *easily* big as Georges.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

*Maine Coons...slow maturing*

According to what I've read and heard from Maine **** breeders, they are a slow-maturing breed and don't really reach their full development until 2 years old. If he will not be used for breeding, I would get him neutered now. If you show him in premiership classes, the judges allow for males that don't have "stud jowls", or young males (8 mos.+) in championship class. Some male kittens show beautifully as kittens, and then once they reach around a year old, you can't show them any more, as the scent of other males upsets them greatly and they can become aggressive to judges and owners. A lot of whole males will spray their cage curtains, so that pungent "tomcat" odor is often wafting around in the show hall. Some cats just can't take that.


----------



## CattiPaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Well I've had him done, poor thing! Hes looking a bit sorry for himself now though.


----------

